# Internal interveiw



## Great (Nov 6, 2021)

When you apply for a new position with target and did not get the job how are the om suppose to let you. Do they give you a letter or do they have a meeting with you? I think they should have a meeting that way you know what improve you have to do.


----------



## Hal (Nov 6, 2021)

Your leader should meet up with you and give you feedback on what you need to improve on. You should only get a letter if you got the job offer.


----------



## BoxedIn (Nov 6, 2021)

You just see someone else doing the role and kind of put the pieces together in my experience.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 7, 2021)

ASANTS perhaps, but Spot seems to have a difficult time giving honest, useful feedback on how and what to improve. Spot leaders have no problem giving platitudes, chewing people out or telling them they need to improve, but as far as what specifIcally needs improvement and how to do it, crickets🦗 🦗 🦗. Just my 2 cents. Good luck to you!😁


----------

